# Lighting from the side?



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm planning out a large riparium to house my greater sirens. It'll be about 48" X 36" X 48"H, plywood with a glass front. The water level will be around 18"; planting will consist of some large emergents and lots of floating plants.

I am wondering if there will be enough light below the water's surface, and if not what I can do about it. I had the notion of building some recessed ports into the sides of the tank near the waterline for some additional lighting. Then I could insert a single-lamp fluorescent fixture from the outside.

Any thoughts on this? Has anyone tried it before?


----------



## mitchtalley83 (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know the answer to your question but I just wanted to say that is a awesome design. I would add the lights just for the cool effect it would add to the water alone.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have read in one of the planted aquarium book that if the light source is coming from the side that plants will start to grow towards the light and fish will tilt to the light.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, Mitch and Daniil! I'm not worried about crooked plants or animals. I don't intend to have any rooted submersed plants (sirens are bulldozers), and the light from the side will not be the primary light source, just a little supplemental illumination so I can see my critters better. My main concern is whether it will look all right.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

As suplemental light it ought to look OK. As noted above, this is not for all set ups, though. Yes, fish orient with both light and gravity. You can check this by simply setting a light fixture to the side of the tank (I do this when I am cleaning the tank). The fish swim at an angle. 

The lighting looks OK through the side, and if it is not all the light there is, the main light is still from overhead, I think it will work in this use. Maybe make one of them moonlight!


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, Diana! I'm going to have to experiment with this fish photo-orientation. :eyebrows:


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Just my two cents...

If the lighting is equal on two sides, then towards which side would the fish lean? And sirens are amphibians, not fish, correct?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> If the lighting is equal on two sides, then towards which side would the fish lean?


Like the donkey that starved between 2 bales of hay! Can't make up their mind.


----------

